# H4831SC for 7MM



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I'm a new member here, have been a "lurking guest" from time to time, but since I now the internet at home I thought that I would join up. The convienence of being able to get on at home has let me see just how much knowledge and wisdom there is out there. Now for my question: does H4831SC measure and "act" like plain H4831? I want to try a load for my 7 out of my "One Book". I like Hornady's 162SST, in front of 53.6 gr. (min) to 59.8 gr (max), but I'm not sure if the powder measures the same or not. Hodgdon's site says that they have the same burn rate, but that is all that I can find. Other than a couple of guys saying "you would think they measure the same". So any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if it would measure the same or not. The only way to tell would be to dump it on a scale and weigh the charge. That would tell you for certain.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It measures a lot smoother than regular H4831, but the loading data is interchangeable. It has smaller grains, and will flow much better from a powder measure. You will have to set your powder measure for the new powder, but the only variation that you should expect would be the normal lot to lot variation that all powders have.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> It measures a lot smoother than regular H4831, but the loading data is interchangeable. It has smaller grains, and will flow much better from a powder measure. You will have to set your powder measure for the new powder, but the only variation that you should expect would be the normal lot to lot variation that all powders have.


+1

This. Its simply cut shorter making it meter easier. I weigh every single charge when I reload, I set my powder thrower .5 to 1 grain shy of my desired load and trickle in the remaining amount to bring it up to the exact weight.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I weigh every single charge when I reload, I set my powder thrower .5 to 1 grain shy of my desired load and trickle in the remaining amount to bring it up to the exact weight.
> 
> -DallanC


 +1

I weigh each charge also. It's one of the things I'm most particular about.

I've used H4831 and H4831ssc in the same load. I just ran and looked at my reloading records and they cronographed the same.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Adjust your thrower cuz it WILL throw heavier, and drop your starting loads a couple grians just to be safe. I take this is a 7mm rem mag?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually weigh each charge, so a grain, is a grain, is a grain.

I have a can of short cut, but never used it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Consistancy is the name of the game and the Powder Trickler is one of the best items I ever purchased. If you want tight groups its the same charge over and over again. SC or regular doesn't matter. 4831 is an excellant powder (IMHO) for the Rem. 7MM Mag.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I use H4831SC and SSC in my 7mm reloads and it says right on the bottle to use the same reloading data as H4831. Like the others have said, it throws much more consistently. Try a Berger 168 VLD in your gun. I bet you will like it. 8)


----------

